# Windows 10 Version 1809 OS Build 17763 Released!



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Its code name is "RedStone 5" and its bi-annual update name is "October 2018 Update".

You can download the Media Creation Tool (10.0.17763.1) from HERE so you can create bootable install media with a DVD disc or USB thumb drive.

I just finished creating a bootable DVD disc and will install it later this week.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks Frank! For those interested: https://www.howtogeek.com/353165/whats-new-in-windows-10s-redstone-5-update-available-fall-2018/


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

For those of you who already have RedStone 4 Version 1803 OS Build 17134 installed, a "check for updates" should detect and upgrade it to RedStone 5 Version 1809 OS Build 17763.

The upgrade went fine in my Dell OptiPlex 7010, but I did have to re-do some personalization changes and had to update 2 device drivers afterwards.

Note: If your computer has a 6th generation or newer Intel processor, make sure its Intel graphic driver is up-to-date before you make the upgrade.
The upgrade will be blocked or will display a warning in some computers if that driver is outdated.
https://news.softpedia.com/news/mic...ome-intel-pcs-due-to-bad-drivers-523049.shtml

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I installed this on my test laptop yesterday (an old Dell Inspiron 1545 with a few hardware upgrades) and everything seems fine so far. I didn't need to update any drivers.


----------



## ckc17 (Mar 1, 2015)

Widows 10 updated to Version 1809, build 17763.1 yesterday, 10/04/18. on my Acer AX 3300 purchased May 2010. everything OK so far. Yes it's slow, 'turtle' comes to mind Frank, but with Windows 10 and only 3 gig of Ram ,no surprise there. It's working and does all that I need so OK.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

ckc17:

Your *Acer Aspire X3300* is running Windows 10 Home 64-bit and has 2.75 GB of its 3.00 GB of RAM usable.

If it had a faster and snappier processor, I would suggest increasing it to 4.00 or 8.00 GB.
Sticking with 3.00 GB is okay, especially if you use it only for basic functions.










---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I just read about a potentially serious problem that can occur with some users, so I'm posting a link to the article:

https://betanews.com/2018/10/04/win...leting-documents-photos-and-other-user-files/

All my personal data (I have multiple backups) is fine in my Windows 10 desktop.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Microsoft has pulled this bi-annual update until it can determine what's causing the various issues.

https://www.neowin.net/news/microso...2018-update-following-multiple-serious-issues

https://betanews.com/2018/10/06/problematic-windows-10-october-2018-update-pulled/

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------

